# Anti-Seize Tape vs Greese



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

So is the anti-seize tape functionally equal to anti-seize grease for shotgun chokes and muzzle loader Breaches? 

Seems like the tape would be much cleaner, especially when making changes in the field. I honestly don't know how commonly used the anti-seize tape even is. I just learned about it when I visited the Thompson Center ML website and it attracted my interest.

I would use tape instead if it actually will do the job....


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Barry said:


> So is the anti-seize tape functionally equal to anti-seize grease for shotgun chokes and muzzle loader Breaches?
> 
> Seems like the tape would be much cleaner, especially when making changes in the field. I honestly don't know how commonly used the anti-seize tape even is. I just learned about it when I visited the Thompson Center ML website and it attracted my interest.
> 
> I would use tape instead if it actually will do the job....


I don't know what tape you are talking about ,but all I have seen would be to thick


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I have seen the tape on the TC web site and I would believe it's just a matter of opinion. I myself just use an automotive anti-seize agent and it works great. But like I said it's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

I am interested in the tape because I change the powder load in my ML every few days during the deer season. Because the powder sticks to the grease when I dump it out, I have to clean and re-grease the plug. I'm thinking that the powder may not contaminate the breach threads if I use the tape. Thus I spend less time cleaning and more time hunting. 

Nobody who has used the anti-seize tape has responded yet. Does this mean the tape is a new product or just a dumb idea???? I would hate to use the tape and have my breach plug seize up on me.:help:


----------



## MI.sabot (Jan 27, 2007)

The anti-seize tape you are referring to is simply pink teflon tape that can be bought from T/C or Home Depot or Lowes.

It should be fine for your purpose. For range work, it can degregate after a session. But for the field, I really doubt that you would need to re-tape it. I certainly don't see where you would have to clean the breech plug after changing powder with the tape. 



> Does this mean the tape is a new product or just a dumb idea??


No and definitely not



> I would hate to use the tape and have my breach plug seize up on me


Won't happen in the field. At the range you should make a habit of loosening your plug and then re-tightening it after every 6 shots or so, be it with tape or grease. Also a good idea to loosen the plug after the range session is done and keep it loose until you get home. BTW...I put a light coat of grease on the tape for range work. Not sure that it's necessary but don't see that it has hurt either.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tape is fine. The main thing is to not leave your BP in for extended periods of time, especially when dirty. Of course just snug it in, don't reef it like a lug-nut.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. Very helpful.

My interest in the tape is primarily for the field when dumping the old charge to reload new. Next year, I plan to use loose powder (Buckhorn 209) instead of pellets. I have it in my head that puling the breach and dumping powder will create a corrosion problem when powder granuals sticks to the grease. I will do a little experimenting after I buy some Buckhorn and see if my concern is real or imagined. 

Good advice to use the grease at the range and tape in the field. I checked the Cabellas website and don't stock the tape. So, off to Home Depot... It has got to be cheaper there.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Barry,

I have been using the Oatey's PTFE tape on my plugs for 6 or 7 years, it works very well even for Triple Se7en powder that will seize a breech plug up tighter than Fort Knox. Like was previously mentioned, you can get this plumbers tape at Lowes or Home Depot. It is much less expensive than buying it from T/C, and you get a lot more tape on the roll to boot. The pink tape is thicker than the white, so if you have a very tight plug you might want the white tape. If the pink is too loose, there is a thicker yellow tape as well.











I have also been using Blackhorn 209 since April 2008. Blackhorn 209 is an extruded powder, it is uniform from the top to the bottom of the jug, and has no little powder dust like all the others. It will never seize up your breech plug, and you really do not need any anti-seize or tape whatsoever. I still use the tape to help keep blowback into the threads down to a minimum however.

IMO, Blackhorn 209 is the best BP Sub ever introduced. I use it exclusively in all my 209 ignition rifles. Here are a couple pics to show you the granulation. This is the bottom of the container, and note that there is no powder dust, uniform to the last granual.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

nice info !
i always used the anti - seize tape ...... ever since a long time ago a gunsmith had to take out mine and he and a tool n die maker where i worked said too also


----------

